# Looking for Unlikely Couples of All Types



## JHWPhoto (Feb 8, 2010)

Photographer looking to shoot and interview unlikely couples as part of a long-term, personal project.  Were interested in meeting all kinds of people in unlikely relationships with each other.  Possible types of relationships include: romantic relationships, business relationships, friendships or any other situation which has caused you and a partner in crime to come together for a common interest or goal.

  Please send us a photo and a brief description of what makes your story unique.  We cant wait to hear from you!


----------

